
The Ruby Refresher - Garbage
http://0xfe.muthanna.com/rubyrefresher/
======
aeden
This is quite cool. I'd love to see other languages. For example, I haven't
written Python in a while - it'd be great to have a refresher for it.

------
rauljara
This is wrong:

primes = [2, 3, 5, 7]

puts primes[0..3] # => [2, 3, 5]

It actually outputs [2, 3, 5, 7]. I believe the author meant to write:

puts primes[0...3] # => [2, 3, 5]

Had trouble finding an email on his blog page. Hopefully the author is reading
here.

~~~
bradly
It's on Github, so you can send a pull request here:
<https://github.com/0xfe/rubyrefresher>

------
teamonkey
Very nice. But it would be helpful to see the output too, perhaps on the right
side of the screen.

------
pw
A good companion to, and maybe a replacement for, the Ruby QuickRef
(<http://www.zenspider.com/Languages/Ruby/QuickRef.html>).

------
methoddk
Awesome! This will help in my learning ruby from Python, thanks!

~~~
RegEx
For syntax comparisons to help you go from Python -> Ruby, you can check out
<http://hyperpolyglot.org/scripting>

------
jbverschoor
Nice... please add this to exceptions:

def hello rescue end

------
techiferous
Also useful: a comparison of languages, cookbook style:
<http://pleac.sourceforge.net/>

